
Facebook Names Sheryl Sandberg to Its Board of Directors - hornokplease
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/Facebook-Names-Sheryl-Sandberg-to-Its-Board-of-Directors-182.aspx
======
Zenst
Well a FB link that don't demand a FB login - there is hope.

Anyhow given her job of "Sandberg oversees Facebook’s business operations
including sales, marketing, business development, legal, human resources,
public policy and communications. " and the good words zucker has said about
her, then why is it she is only now being made a director? Makes you wonder
what the other directors had to do for there roles and if there was anything
left for them to do with her onboard already!

~~~
confluence
It's a PR release. Don't get too excited. It's meant to be spread around.

The board is founder controlled. Sheryl Sandberg is heavily invested with the
founder. Adding her to the board further cements his position and gets PR
points for having a woman on the board (which many boards don't have).

I have no opinion as to whether or not this is a good or bad thing - but
that's what I see from my more or less limited view point.

------
jordo37
Putting Sandberg on its Board is no surprise given that Sandberg is seen as
critical to FB's operations and success by both the press and by Zuckerberg.

So, the only interesting part of this is the timing - why now, several weeks
after the IPO?

~~~
mikeryan
Just to play the cynic, you've got the strange situation of a publicly traded
company where the majority of voting rights are still tied up by its founder.
Putting someone on the board who's already completely tied to its current path
could be seen as just another symptom of a board in name only.

Personally I think the board's role should be to provide some measure of
skepticism to the company's direction. This seems like putting just another
yes man on a board without any teeth. So another way to look at this is why
put Sheryl on the board at all?

~~~
trotsky
_The Menlo Park, Calif., company has come under fire from corporate governance
advocates who have criticized Facebook for having no women on the board. They
questioned why Ms. Sandberg, a strong proponent of women in the workplace,
wasn't on the board.

In February, California State Teacher's Retirement System's Director of
Corporate Governance wrote a letter to Mr. Zuckerberg saying, "We are
disappointed that Facebook's board will not have any women."_

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405270230478240457748...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304782404577489003831226744.html)

------
aliasaria
Was Zuckerberg thinking about the right time for this in 2009 when he asked
this question on Quora:

[http://www.quora.com/When-did-Steve-Ballmer-join-
Microsofts-...](http://www.quora.com/When-did-Steve-Ballmer-join-Microsofts-
board-of-directors)

